# Slann or stegadon?



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

What would be best to buy a slann or a stegadon for 750-1000ishpt games
Bearing in mind slann are metal


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

None as both Stegadons & Slann are bigger than your points limit.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

ok, Im sure the basic Steg is allowed in a 1000 points but don't quote me, the fact is Slann are moving to resin soon and can't be found in shops. Just go 1500 its much more fun.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

So which should I get?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

If your going 1500 as Slann with lore of life and focus of mystery is just Beastly, though he needs temple guard, but! You won't be able to get him for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> If your going 1500 as Slann with lore of life and focus of mystery is just Beastly, though he needs temple guard, but! You won't be able to get him for at least 2 weeks.


What dovyou mean by 2weeks? I've recently got £30 for my birthday and want to buy either a slann or segadon and movement trays

Is the 2weeks till there fine cast?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Well you can only buy the Slann online right? And on gamesworkshop it says under the slann.

"Availability: 
This product is expected to despatch in two to three weeks."


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay-thanks


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally I would get a slaan and paint it up ready for your army to be large enough to get best use out of him (2000pts are the sort of size where a slaan will start appearing).

At 1000pts you can most certainly take a Steg... in fact I regularly play an army that uses 2 stegs at 1000pts (they're special choices, so can spend up to 500pts on them). I think a steg is a really cool addition to any Lizardmen army, and an Engine of the Gods is really characterful and can help round off an army... but in a choice between steg and slaan I think the slaan should win every time.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll get the Steg and save up for slann- just because I can use it sooner


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Not sure if its possible (you would have to talk to a lizard player) but you might be able to make 2 Howdahs; one standard and 1 engine of the gods... then if you haven't glued them on (which also makes them easier to transport) you can swap them over.

I'm not sure if some of the bits needed to build the howdah are only given once... or if the engine of the gods howdah is completely separate...


----------

